# Newbie



## Stan432 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi everyone! New to this forum page so looking for some advice away from the real world. Looking forward to speaking with everyone!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Cool....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard. I hope we can help.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Stan432 ~

Greatly looking forward to hearing all about your problem!*


----------

